# iPad Air 128 Go ou attendre le prochain ?



## paranormal-wizzzard (23 Juin 2014)

Salut à tous !

J'ai dans la tête de prendre un iPad Air 128 Go au mois d'août.

Mais vaut-il mieux attendre octobre car il risque d'en sortir un 2.

Touch iD est-il vraiment si utile que ça (d'après les rumeurs le 2 en serait équipé) ?

Que feriez-vous à ma place ?

Merci.

P-W


----------



## adixya (23 Juin 2014)

Moi je veux absolument Touch ID, car ça me saoule de taper le code à 4 chiffres 15000 fois par jour...
A ta place moi je prendrai l'iPad air 2, quitte à acheter un autre modèle en attendant, pour le revendre ensuite...


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (23 Juin 2014)

Mais en fait je suis pas tellement motivé par touche iD car je ne mets pas de code sur mon iPhone. Ca me soule de devoir deverouiller pck je passerai mon temps à ça...


Au passage, si quelqu'un souhaite se séparer de son iPad Air Gris 128 Go, qu'il me fasse signe.


----------



## Karamazow (23 Juin 2014)

Salut,

Moi j'ai un iPad Air 128 Go WiFi+4G gris, mais pour l'instant il me va très bien !

J'avoue que TouchID me plait bcp, pour ne pas avoir à saisir tout le temps le code... donc nous pourrions en parler en MP ? 

Pour info, je vais à Laval au mois d'août, donc Rennes c'est pas loin. 

;-)


----------



## Gwen (23 Juin 2014)

Touch ID c&#8217;est pas mal, mais attention, la rumeur dit que cet iPad sera un poil plus lourd. Ensuite, il faut voir.

Moi, j'attendrais si tu en as la possibilité.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (23 Juin 2014)

Après, je me dis, vaut-il vraiment la peine d'avoir toujours le dernier iBidule sortit ?

Par exemple, j'ai le dernier macbook pro 13" non rétina et je m'en contente largement.
J'ai un iPhone 5 et a aucun moment je n'ai eu envie de prendre le 5S...

L'iPade, quand il en sort un nouveau, la meilleur chose c'est la puce plus rapide, mais a un certain moment, je pense que la différence n'est plus flagrante... 

Non ?


----------



## Gwen (23 Juin 2014)

Je suis entièrement d'accord, mais pour quelques mois (quelques semaines !!!), pourquoi ne pas attendre si c'est possible*? En plus, il risque y avoir des soldes au moment de la sortie du modèle suivant. Du coup, cela peut être intéressant. Par contre, s&#8217;il n'est pas possible d'attendre, autant foncer


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (23 Juin 2014)

Oui c'est vrai.
De toute façon ce ne sera pas avant le mois d'août donc j'ai le temps d'y réfléchir...


----------



## mccawley2012 (23 Juin 2014)

L'iPad air est déjà au top. Fin, léger, puissant est extrêmement rapide. Mais après techniquement, si tu n'es pas pressé, tu peux attendre la nouvelle génération afin de la comparer. J'ai l'iPhone 5s, et effectivement, Touch ID est très pratique dans son utilisation, mais ça ne dérange pas qu'il ne soit pas présent sur mon ipad. Bref... 

Je n'aide pas beaucoup ^^ 

Mon conseil : si tu a le temps, attend.


----------



## adixya (23 Juin 2014)

Moi j'ai un 64 go wifi argent a vendre tout neuf (sorti droit de l'Apple store suite à un échange) avec applecare+ a 600 euros et toujours les 2 incidents matériels si jamais quelqu'un est intéressé... Oui je sais, je spamme probablement lol

Sinon, moi je verrouille tout simplement pour protéger en cas de vol, et parce que je veux pas que le premier venu accède à mes photos. D'ailleurs j'ai un peu frémis, parce qu'en visite chez mes parents, en mon absence, mes parents ont voulu montrer à des amis comment fonctionne airplay avec la freebox et quand je suis rentré ils m'ont dit qu'ils avaient essayé de le faire avec mon ipad, mais que le code les en avait empêché...

Là pour le coup, le code de protection à pleinement rempli son rôle ! XD


----------



## marvel63 (24 Juin 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Mais en fait je suis pas tellement motivé par touche iD car je ne mets pas de code sur mon iPhone..



C'est justement l'interet du TouchID : pouvoir mettre un code sans avoir la contrainte de le saisir.

Mettre un code est quand même la base de la sécurité, je suis affolé du nombre de personne qui ont un téléphone sans code de déverrouillage... mais chacun fait ce qu'il veut, bien sûr !

Marvel


----------



## tomahawkcochise (5 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

je suis sur le point d'acheter un Ipad Air 128G... par contre, comme argument d'attente de la sortie des nouveaux ipad air le touch ID, bof.

selon moi le meilleur argument c'est la puce...

je fais bcp de musique sur ipad 3 64G retina (donc puce A6) : quelqu'un peut-il me renseigner sur la compatibilité des logiciels? (tout ce qui tourne sous A6 tourne sous A7 ???) : MERCI

sinon, pour en revenir à l'argumentaire de cette discussion : tout dépend si on est très mobile avec son ipad ou pas (par ex, je ne l'utilise que chez moi, donc le touch ID... j'en ai tout simplement rien à faire...) : et puis, on peut toujours attendre la sortie du prochain modèle etc, qui sera un peu mieux, etc... on en fini pas : j'utilise un Ipad 3 64G retina depuis plus de deux ans et j'en ai toujours été satisfait ! Ce que je cherche dans l'ipad air c'est la légèreté et surtout la puissance (les logiciels de musique chainés avec audiobus deviennent gourmands).

Merci de vote attention ainsi que de répondre à mon interrogation !


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Juillet 2014)

Après tout dépend des usages :
Par exemple en famille et à la maison, le Touch ID sur iPad ne sera pas pratique du tout.
Je ne suis pas certain que cette fonctionnalité soit reportée sur l'iPad en fait qui a la vocation d'être un appareil familial et convivial.


----------



## adixya (6 Juillet 2014)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Après tout dépend des usages :
> Par exemple en famille et à la maison, le Touch ID sur iPad ne sera pas pratique du tout.
> Je ne suis pas certain que cette fonctionnalité soit reportée sur l'iPad en fait qui a la vocation d'être un appareil familial et convivial.




Familial et convivial, pas vraiment puisqu'a la base, l'iPad est prévu pour un seul identifiant apple...
Ce qui va manifestement changer avec ios 8 d'ailleurs, ou , la ce sera convivial et familial, bien plus qu'actuellement.

Mais ce n'est pas parce que certains usagers laissent l'iPad à la maison qu'il faudrait empêcher l'implementation de Touch ID. Moi j'utilise mon ipad au travail, et parfois dans les transports. La je suis en vacances et mon ipad est avec moi. L'utilisation d'un code est absolument essentielle pour moi. Touch ID me faciliterait bien la vie, ma foi...


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Juillet 2014)

Oui on verra bien vivement la rentrée pour les nouveautés !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2014)

début Septembre seras vite la


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Juillet 2014)

Oui mais bon de mon côté je pense que je ne céderai pas à la tentation cette année je vais passer mon tour :
Un iPhone grand format ne m'intéresse pas trop et l'iPad Touch ID je sais pas...
Mais j'attends tout cela avec impatience par curiosité ne serait ce que les nouveautés apportées par Yosemite sont vraiment géniales : Aidrop, SMS et appels via iMac etc etc...
Quoique si le Touch ID est porté sur l'iPad mini je dirais pas non finalement !
Sans faire le troll : j'adoooooore également ma Surface Pro 2 !


----------



## adixya (6 Juillet 2014)

Moi l'iPhone 6 j'attends de voir la gueule des bandes. J'aurai bien aimé une façade unifiée comme sur les iPad Air...
4"7 ca me branche bien car autant j'adore l'iPhone 5, autant c'est vraiment un peu petit au final.

Pour l'iPad Air 2, par contre ce sera sans hésitation...


----------



## cillab (8 Juillet 2014)

tomahawkcochise a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis sur le point d'acheter un Ipad Air 128G... par contre, comme argument d'attente de la sortie des nouveaux ipad air le touch ID, bof.
> 
> ...






pourquoi 128GO  jais un 34 + un dd wifi 1TO  pas besoin dinvestir en 128 c'est mon avis cela n'engage que moi


----------

